# Minimum back wall distance for Panasonic AE-3000



## loserica (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys

I have a Panasonic AE-3000. On pages 12-13 of the manual there is the following statement :

"NOTE:
• Do not cover the ventilation openings or place anything within 50 cm (20") of them as this may cause damage or injury.
"

My projector is ceiling mounted, I have plenty of room in the front and on the sides of the projector, but due to space constraints, the distance from the ceiling is 18'', and the distance from the back wall is 12''.
I assumed that would be sufficient, because the intake is in the back, and the exhaust is in the front, where I have plenty of room. Also, as the projector is suspended, and not put on a shelf, it has plenty of air all around it.

Do you think that would be sufficient , or anyone has experience with that ?
Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I installed one that was 12" from the ceiling, but nothing around it for several feet. Over a year later and no problems.

Open air hanging should always be fine -- I think they just wanted to keep people from building tiny "hush" boxes around them and choking off the cooling air.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'd say you are in good shape.


----------



## loserica (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, I just wanted to be sure, especially about the rear distance being "only" 12'' instead of the recommended 20''


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

how loud is this unit ?


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

I am seriously considering one of these units but I would also like to know how loud it is from both directly below it and below and slightly behind while it is ceiling mounted. I plan on using it with a 2.4 screen and so my seating is either going to be directly below it or behind it. 

Thanks!


----------



## loserica (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys,

The AE-3000 is rated 22db in eco-mode, 26-27db in normal mode.
My projector is directly over my head, at 1m distance, and I use it in eco-mode, but I don't think it is anywhere near those 22db....I find it louder than that (though I cannot exactly measure how loud). Anyway, the good part is the fan noise is constant (more like of wind flowing), so it is not really disturbing. But this is only as long as the movie is not started yet, after that I do not find it distracting me from the movie experience (you can still hear it on the softer passages, but only if you are paying attention to it). Generally I try to keep the noise level as low as possible (pc, laptop, audio system, even my old plasma bothered me), so I think that if I can live with the AE-3000, that's not a bad sign. But, if you value noise level above all, you can go with the competition. I would not do that (at least not based only on noise levels), since I really love this projector....but it may differ for you

Hope that helps.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Does it change much if you are slightly behind or in front of the projector? also, some have mentioned that the sound is not as loud if you mount it right side up instead of upside down.


----------



## loserica (Jun 17, 2009)

ggallaway said:


> Does it change much if you are slightly behind or in front of the projector? also, some have mentioned that the sound is not as loud if you mount it right side up instead of upside down.


Maybe it's a bit better if you are slight behind the projector. I don't think that there is an improvement in the sound if you mount in the normal position vs upside down. (mine is ceiling mounted, but I had it shelf mounted)


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not notice mine in any of my seven seating positions. It is really not an issue for me.


----------

